# Walbro carb flooding



## engtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Okay, here is my situation. I have a craftsman chain saw with a walbro carb that keeps flooding despite my efforts so far.

I have dismanteled the carb and cleaned with an ultrasonic cleaner, after which I rinsed off with water, blew out with compressed air, and cleaned with carb cleaner. I have installed new gaskets only and set the metering lever a little below where it should be. 

I have replaced all fuel lines and have even tried a different fuel cap in case the vent was plugged. I have also set the High/Low screws to 1 1/4 turns each and the tank seems to be pressurizing well.

On the third pump of the primer I can see fuel coming out of the carburetor.

Any suggestions


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You have the primer lines hooked up wrong on the carburetor, the suction side of the primer draws fuel from the carburetor and the outlet side of the primer bulb returns it to the tank. You must have the outlet side forcing fuel into the carburetor.


----------

